# MISC | Intermodal Connections



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

liamkm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope this is an appropriate thread for this question.
> 
> ...


*Impact on accessibility and the environment of integration of air transport and high speed railways: Aero-Ave Project


The integration of air transport with long distance railway networks, and in particular, with the new high speed railways, is a policy that is gaining increasing acceptance, among regional authorities and at European and national levels.*


Impact on accessibility and the environment of integration of air transport and high speed railways: Aero-Ave Project

(28/04/2011) Given this context the objectives of the Aero-Ave (1) project are To analyze the impact of integration between long distance transport modes (air and high speed railways), and to evaluate how such integration may facilitate improvements in interconnections between long distance modes and urban transport networks.

http://www.spanishrailwaysnews.com/noticias.asp?not=70&cs=tech

_Another news in Spanish_

*El autobús exprés desde Atocha al aeropuerto de Barajas transporta 2.700 viajeros diarios
Nuevo servicio en la estación madrileña: aparcamiento de bajo coste*

http://www.vialibre-ffe.com/noticias.asp?not=7197


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

De Panne station in Belgium, near the coast line and the french border.
Side by side connection between trains and trams.

See image on http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:[email protected]_De_Panne_station.JPG

Trains on the left (where empty tracks are visible) and trams to the
right, sharing the same platform. Passengers only have to cross that
platform to switch from one mode to the other.

All trains terminate here, the second track at the extreme left being only
used for engine returns.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

MarcVD said:


> Trains on the left (where empty tracks are visible) and trams to the
> right, sharing the same platform. Passengers only have to cross that
> platform to switch from one mode to the other.


What happens when a few hundred of passengers tries to do this?
(In other words, how do you fit the conent of a rake of 3 M96 sets on one Kusttram...)


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

arriaca said:


> The integration of air transport with long distance railway networks, and in particular, with the new high speed railways, is a policy that is gaining increasing acceptance, among regional authorities and at European and national levels.[/U][/B]


I wouldn't say it's "gaining acceptance". It's already quite accepted. In quite a few countries it's the norm for major airports to be well integrated in the rail network. Have a look at Germany, Switzerland, The Netherlands...


----------



## liamkm (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. I've found a couple of stations Gare le Creusot TGV and Estanción de Segovia-Guiomar AVE that appear to linked to local settlements by a connecting bus service.

The context is building HSR through an area with lots of small settlements which all would like to be joined to the network. Frequent stops increase end to end journey times to the detriment of demand between the major city termini and reducing the effitiveness of rail competing with air for long distance journey times. A solution to serve the multiple smaller intermediate locations is to have feeding classic rail or bus services. In isolated area without an exisiting classic rail service a bus connecting with trains in a potential soution to extend the catchment of HSR to more communities. 
Can you think of any examples like this? 

Liam


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

liamkm said:


> Is anybody aware of any HSR stations internationally where a bus feeder service has been set up?


Limburg South on the Frankfurt - Cologne HSR line is an example of how such a service can fail. There used to be a feeder service from the town itself (and it's primary public transport node) that was timed to coincide with the ICE arrivals/departures at the HSR station. This specific feeder service has been discontinued for lack of usage, and instead only a regular bus line services the route now (RMV bus line 580, with very sparse frequencies).


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

ArtManDoo said:


> So I would like to see examples from around the world. Links to pages in different language than English are welcome. If possible please add station layouts and of course data like main arguments for building, budget etc is welcome. Also please add if you know some good examples how
> shopping is integrated to home/work commuting(railway stations as shopping centers).


Here's one local example:

*Ludwigshafen, Berliner Platz*
Overview Pic

Railway station for commuter rail was built in 2003 for 18.5 million Euro precisely because of this junction point. Separate stations visible in pic: Right side railway station at +1 level, left side tram and bus station at ground level under the round building.

Layout is rather simple:
- railway station: three 280m length platform tracks (two regular, one "spare"), one bypass track without platform (primarily for cargo)
- tram station: two 90m length platform tracks; four bus departure spots for city bus lines, one for regional bus lines

It's about 100m walk from one station to the other. The railway station is accessible through a pedestrian passage under that highway at ground level that opens on the other side of the building in the center. Service frequency is moderately high at ~90 departures per hour from both stations combined (12-15 rail, 45-50 tram, rest busses) during the day.

The stations are not combined since the tram station was preexisting; also some tram lines continue parallel to the railway station and highway (penetrating through the building in the middle), so the tram station needed to remain spaced apart.

Shopping is highly integrated; the building above the tram station is a department store, while the pedestrian passage under the highway to the right leading to the railway station opens into a mall on the other side. The center building was newly built with the railway, and includes shopping and restaurants at ground level, with offices above and a dance club in the back. The downtown mall zone is also directly accessible from this area.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

liamkm said:


> The context is building HSR through an area with lots of small settlements which all would like to be joined to the network. Frequent stops increase end to end journey times to the detriment of demand between the major city termini and reducing the effitiveness of rail competing with air for long distance journey times. A solution to serve the multiple smaller intermediate locations is to have feeding classic rail or bus services. In isolated area without an exisiting classic rail service a bus connecting with trains in a potential soution to extend the catchment of HSR to more communities.
> Can you think of any examples like this?


But why shouldn´t there be multiple stations on the HSR?

Express trains skip most stops on the HSR and are accordingly fast. The stopping services stop at the small stations while express trains speed past the platform - and in main stations, where express trains do stop, passengers can get off the stopping trains and on the express trains.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

K_ said:


> What happens when a few hundred of passengers tries to do this?
> (In other words, how do you fit the conent of a rake of 3 M96 sets on one Kusttram...)


I do not believe it ever happens.

Only a fraction of people using the train also use the tram.
There are also buses and a large parking for people getting to the
station with their own car.

Also, remember that this station is the terminus of a very long line coming
from Brussels and Ghent, with many other stations also served. When the
train arrives at its terminus, it is never full because many people got off
at previous stations.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

MarcVD said:


> I do not believe it ever happens.
> 
> Only a fraction of people using the train also use the tram.
> There are also buses and a large parking for people getting to the
> station with their own car.


But in summer this station is a destination for a lot of day trippers going to the beach. NMBS even runs extra trains for it AFAIK. How does De Lijn deal with a few hundreds of people getting of the train wanting to go to the Beach, or to Plopsaland?


----------



## liamkm (Sep 12, 2002)

kato2ka - thanks. The story of Limberg South is very useful. I'm going to try to fid out what went wrong there and the implications.

chornedsnorkack - yes agree that there can be multiple stopping patterns and this is tested. Its subtle, but there will always be a trade off made by the passenger. If we have to choose between a non-stop service every hour or a non-stop service every two hours plus a stopping service, the second choice sounds fairer as it is more inclusive. However, if the corridor concern has a flight every 30 minutes that slow stopping service may reduce the mode shift to such an extent that revenues are lower. Every case will be different. Furthermore there are some cases where an alignment cannot serve all the places you want and providing linking buses is just one of several solutions.

Personally I've always been wary of providing buses as a substitute for railways as services get withdrawn and even if they don't there is a perception that they could, which constrains uptake.

Liam


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

K_ said:


> But in summer this station is a destination for a lot of day trippers going to the beach. NMBS even runs extra trains for it AFAIK. How does De Lijn deal with a few hundreds of people getting of the train wanting to go to the Beach, or to Plopsaland?


Most of the extra trains running during summertime are going to Oostende
and Blankenberge, very few (may be 2 our 3) go to De Panne. In those,
there are also people going to Dixmuide and Koksijde. And during the whole
summer, the coast line is served by increased frequencies, using trams
temporarily transferred from Antwerp and Ghent. The part I don't know how
they manage is the tram drivers.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bandar Tasik Selatan*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


>


Airport Express Rail Link - KLIA Transit 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wanhashim/5488176815/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/peishian/5272418657/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Berlin Hauptbahnhof - Main Station - architects: Von Gerkan Marg & Partner*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hauptbahnhof by x_samurai, on Flickr

berlin. hauptbahnhof 4 by deep_schismic, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *KL Sentral Station*
> KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA
> KL Sentral Station serves as a transfer point for major rail systems including KLIA Ekspres, KLIA Transit, KTM Intercity, KTM Komuter, RapidKL LRT


UPDATE:


















https://flic.kr/p/oLbhbq


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hoboken Terminal​*
*Built :* February 25, 1907
*Modes Serviced :* Ferries , Commuter/Suburban Rail , Rapid Transit, Light Rail , Taxis and Buses
*Tracks :* 18 / 9 island platforms and 1 side platform (Suburban Rail) , 3 Tracks / 2 Islands & 1 side platform for (Rapid Transit & Light Rail)
*Levels :* 2 ; Suburban Rail , Ferries , Light Rail , Taxis and Buses on street level & Rapid Transit underground
Electrification : 25 kV 60 Hz (Suburban Rail) , 600V DC Top Contact 3rd Rail (Rapid Transit) , 750V DC overhead Catenary (Light Rail)
Daily Passengers : 64,000 (2015)


Hoboken Terminal & Jersey City Skyline by Corey Best, on Flickr


NJT Hoboken Terminal - Hoboken,New Jersey by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal & Hoboken Skyline from the Circleliner by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit Hoboken Terminal in Hoboken,New Jersey by Corey Best, on Flickr


Hoboken Terminal Waiting Room by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit's Hoboken Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


New Jersey Transit's Hoboken Terminal by Corey Best, on Flickr


Downtown Jersey City in the Early Evening by Corey Best, on Flickr


Downtown Jersey City in the Early Evening by Corey Best, on Flickr


PATH Hoboken Terminal in Hoboken,New Jersey by Corey Best, on Flickr


PATH at Hoboken by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Morris & Essex Network at Newark Broad Street Station*​


> Built : November 19,1836
> Rebuilt : 1901-1903 , 2004 to 2008
> Number of Tracks : 3
> Platforms : 1 Island & 1 Side
> ...



Early Evening at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Evening at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Evening at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Evening at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Evening at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Early Evening at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Peak Hour Trains at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Peak Hour Trains at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Peak Hour Trains at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Peak Hour Trains at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Peak Hour Trains at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


Peak Hour Trains at Newark Broad Street Station by Corey Best, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR KTM Station*
KTM Komuter Seremban Line - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line - KTM intercity - KTM ETS

Kuala Lumpur Skyline by Ahmad Rithauddin, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/lioneldude/5767424142/
Kuala Lumpur Railway Station by Azman Aziz, on Flickr








https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7502/16062818610_c346a8801e_b.jpg
KL Railway Station by Serendigity, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*KUALA LUMPUR STATION*
KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE, KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE, KTM ETS

DSCF0495 by Hideki Yoshida, on Flickr

*KL SENTRAL*
ERL, LRT KJ LINE, KL MONORAIL, MRT SBK LINE _(open 2017)_, KTM KOMUTER PORT KLANG LINE, KTM KOMUTER SEREMBAN LINE, KTM ETS

Futuristic Nights | Kuala Lumpur | HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------

